

TRIX: A Communications Oriented Operating System (1983) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://www.textfiles.com/bitsavers/pdf/mit/trix/TRIX_A_Communications_Oriented_OS_Aug83.pdf

======
dbaer
Silly wabbit. TRIX are for kids!

------
infradig
Prolog + TRIX = Erlang?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Heh, not really. TRIX was just an early example of in-kernel RPC and some
traditional OS services being in userland, a proto-microkernel.

It's most notable for being the originally proposed kernel for GNU, until it
was scrapped in 1987 or so.

